# New arm rests and cushions



## Clearway (1 mo ago)

I have a new full set of side and main cushions from my Warwick XL which unfortunately went missing. Anyone interested?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

?? If they went missing how do you have them? Are you selling them? 

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Rather a puzzling post.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I guess the MH was nicked but the cushions were not in there at the time?

Welcome to MHF btw...I hope I'm not right


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the van went missing Guys n Galls.

Ray.


----------



## Clearway (1 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> ?? If they went missing how do you have them? Are you selling them?
> 
> Oh, and welcome!


Thanks for the welcome, the van got stolen but I had kept the cushions at home from new. I would like to sell them.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry to gear that.

Can I ask: Is there any chance of recovery or are you planning on getting a new one?


----------



## Clearway (1 mo ago)

No chance of recovery, I am midway through converting my transit custom for off grid living.
Beware they never even woke my dog in the house who hears everything.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------

